# Calculating Gambling Winnings



## Kramer (15 Mar 2006)

FAO Mods: I think this is in the right forum but please feel free to move it if not.
I got lucky with a bet in Cheltenham yesterday and I'm trying to calculate how much I've won before I go to the bookies (just to make sure I'm getting what I'm owed)
I had 3 out of 4 winners in a lucky 15 bet @ 0.50c stake
6/1
7/1
7/2
I think it's about €140 but would like confirmation if I'm close to the mark
Thanks


----------



## gel (15 Mar 2006)

Kramer,

Go to www.PaddyPower.com - they have a bet calculator where you can work it out.

Gel


----------



## Christy (15 Mar 2006)

According to Paddy Powers calculator you should get €197.50, nice return.


----------



## Kramer (15 Mar 2006)

I can't access PP at work unfortunately (pesky internet security!!)
197.50 sounds alright!!!
Thanks


----------



## gauloise (15 Mar 2006)

Any tips for today Kramer?


----------



## Kramer (15 Mar 2006)

I was lucky yesterday, as you might have guessed from my OP, I don't really know too much about betting.
I normally only bet (badly) on golf or rugby.


----------

